# Buffalo Enchilladas



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ground buffalo enchilladas

1 1/2# ground buffalo or lean burger
2 10oz cans Old E Paso red enchillada sauce
1 8oz can tomato sauce
1 packet reduced sodium taco mix
20oz Fage plain yogurt
7oz 2% milk cheddar cheese
1 medium onion diced
2 Tbs minced garlic
1 pack Mission carb balance tortilla shells (Sams Club, these rock!)

In a large skillet, brown burger and add onion, garlic, and about 1/2c water. Pepper to taste

In a sauce pan on low heat, add enchillada and tomato sauce 

In a seprate bowl, mix yogurt and cheese. Add a couple of tablespoons of the sauce to the yogurt mixture and mix. Put mixture in ziploc or empty wrap bag. 

In a 9x13 dish, cover bottom with sauce. Lay out shells and spoon on 1/8 meat mixture onto each shell. Now cut the corner off the yogurt mixture bag and squeeze 1/8 onto each enchillada. Roll up each one and place seam side down in dish. Pour remaining sauce over the top and cover with aluminum foil. Place in 350 preheated oven for 40 minutes. You can also make extra pans and freeze them for later. Enjoy

Stay tuned for "Beef Strogenoff"


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

That sounds good... Never had buffalo before, but definitely willing to give it a try.

Magnus, did you hunt the Buffalo yourself?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually, i did. I am almost out and am going in two weeks to get another one. This will be my first with a bow though. Should be exciting. They have a tendancy to make you feel very, very small!


----------



## chris698 (Jan 7, 2013)

WOW, that pretty amazing....

But, why the bow, how about old school, "mono e mono" with just a hunting knife! I would say "Just Joking", but you might have actually done that too! 

Very impressive.... good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Usually I just like to spear em and chase them off a cliff!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 8, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Usually I just like to spear em and chase them off a cliff!



Lol.. Hard to hit something the size of a mini Cooper and standing still while wearing the leather banana hammock and headdress..


----------



## chris698 (Jan 8, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Usually I just like to spear em and chase them off a cliff!



Now that's the Magnus I thought we were getting to know!  :sSig_youtheman:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. Hard to hit something the size of a mini Cooper and standing still while wearing the leather banana hammock and headdress..



I got an extra hammock if you care to join us!


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 8, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Now that's the Magnus I thought we were getting to know!  :sSig_youtheman:



 Oh yea, this it just the tip of the iceburg brotha!


----------



## Ares Big (Jan 8, 2013)

man, already starving after reading


----------

